# hdmi settings



## wacky60 (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm running sky through a Samsung Home theatre & 40" 3d 7000 tv. The audio is out of sync so i go into home theatre settings-audio-hdmi & turn 'on' & sync is perfect, but next day when i switch on it's all out of sync & back into settings where the hdmi is switched off so i repeat procedure & heyho-perfect.
Any ideas??
Thanks & regards in advance:upset:


----------

